# Video Projector uses



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

A lot of ideas- do a search for hallowindow on the Props section there's a bunch of stuff there. This is what I did

2005









2006









2007









2008
YouTube - halloween hallwindow video

Victor


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

for a party in college once, we took a projector and pointed it at the dance floor and just played a wild screensaver that had lots of moving colors and patterns...worked like an Intellilight like you'd see in a nightclub. It was actually pretty great. This might work for you if you have some patterns/colors moving that match your theme and point it over a dancefloor or even over a room...you don't even need to have any real images, since you can't really tell what they are when they are playing over people and furniture...but I can create a really cool look to a room.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

What video is that and where can I get it?


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

okay...disregard...found it..on the list...waiting


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for those ideas. Checked out Hallowindow, vicoreyd...pretty great. 

Has anyone ever used a projector to do some type of creepy hologram? Not sure how that would work...or if it could, really. Think, "Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope." Only with ghosts coming up from the floor.


----------



## EdwardScissorhands (Sep 2, 2009)

That. Video. Is. Awesome!

My party last year was Beetlejuice themed, so I had the movie projected onto a sheet in the doorway. The rest of my basement was filled with homemade props from the flick, like the flashing Beetlejuice sign and and fireplace where they get married at the end. Having the theme match the movie helped to tie in the projector a bit.

Anyway, I added some texture to the movie projection by putting a strobe light behind the sheet, blinking at a fast rate. It made the picture look like one of those old reel-to-reel projectors.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Strobe light behind a sheet! Nice. And moocheex...THAT would make for a great party atmosphere. Thanks for the ideas. Now I might need to buy another projector or two...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm rather partial to the Madame Leota effect, myself.

Here's the one I did last year. It was a huge hit with the TOTs and their families
YouTube - Madame Leota 2008


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I found the best 1 to dat4e on youtube..its my absoulute fav.. .


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry copied and pasted before i could delete..lol


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

if u read one of his post..that is a projector that is projectoring(sp?) off his neighbors house or garage..i think its Awesome work!!!


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 21, 2009)

*projector idea im working on - Grim Grinning Pumpkins*

here my pumpkin idea im working on - hope to have like 3-5 songs ready to test in like 5 days 

YouTube - Grim Grinning Pumpkins - Singing halloween faces projector

YouTube - Grim Grinning Ghosts -- halloween ghost singing pumpkins


----------

